# How Many HBs are Running Headers?



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just curious how many of you guys are running headers? Here's a few pics of my Pacesetters

http://

http://

http://


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

not yet but will be soon


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is the factory manifold really _that_ restrictive?

From what Ive heard, you get noise, and actually lose power with some headers, especially CHEAP ones like pacesetter, watch your sensors, when the headers burn in they will take your 02 out.


----------



## Nissan HB SS (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know who makes a header for the Hardbody other than Pace setter.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

dont who makes this..

https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=367_266_252&products_id=49


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Doug Thorley, google it.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

68Datsun510 said:


> Is the factory manifold really _that_ restrictive?
> 
> From what Ive heard, you get noise, and actually lose power with some headers, especially CHEAP ones like pacesetter, watch your sensors, when the headers burn in they will take your 02 out.


 The headers been on my truck for 5-6 yrs no problems with that!


----------



## fleissman (Dec 18, 2008)

CMax03 said:


> The headers been on my truck for 5-6 yrs no problems with that!


Did u notice any performance improvement? I have the classic manifold problem and I am thinking of upgrading to Pacesetter Headers.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

fleissman said:


> Did u notice any performance improvement? I have the classic manifold problem and I am thinking of upgrading to Pacesetter Headers.


 Yes, a big improvement but mostly due to the Cam, it's timing and the headers! It's very peppy and pulls hard from 2000 rpm to 5000 rpm and startsrunning out of breath (small ass TBI butterfly) @ about 6000 rpm! I'll be able to provide some times with my GTech (accelerometer) tester. I'm guessing low-mid 15's in 1/4 mile.


----------



## fleissman (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got a reply from shop that sells the pacesetter headers for my 95 v6 4x4, Its not CA legal, No CARB #...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

fleissman said:


> I just got a reply from shop that sells the pacesetter headers for my 95 v6 4x4, Its not CA legal, No CARB #...


 Not sure about your application, but I thought they all had Carb # on the Pacesetter Website. Mine have all the oem emission fittings and doesn't affect emission one bit! I've passed with good #'s for the last 5-6 years and I have to do the loaded dyno style 2000-3000 rpm power pull, annually! 327,000 miles headers, cam, etc....


----------



## fleissman (Dec 18, 2008)

CMax03 said:


> Not sure about your application, but I thought they all had Carb # on the Pacesetter Website. Mine have all the oem emission fittings and doesn't affect emission one bit! I've passed with good #'s for the last 5-6 years and I have to do the loaded dyno style 2000-3000 rpm power pull, annually! 327,000 miles headers, cam, etc....


The headers are from an ebay seller for my 95 v6 4x4 and was told that they are not CA street legal. I use my truck as a daily driver.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

fleissman said:


> The headers are from an ebay seller for my 95 v6 4x4 and was told that they are not CA street legal. I use my truck as a daily driver.


Yeah, 
You're right, offroad use only! Take it to another emission station and don't deal with them. I've never had a problem with any of my modded vehicles here in Texas and We're required to do this annually!


----------

